# The 2nd is under attack, again



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The Atlanta shooter was mental, the shooter in Denver was tracked by the FBI before the shooting, and we see DC coming after our guns


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Part of this is taken from the "Daily Mail" online.
_"Syrian-born gunman Ahmad Alissa, 21, *was known to the FBI* and posted about 'racist Islamophobes' before killing ten white people at a Boulder grocery store after buying an automatic rifle one week ago
:
In Facebook posts over the last 18 months, he complained that he didn't have a girlfriend and hated Donald Trump."_

The "FBI Watch List" sounds like a pool of mental defectives who can be manipulated to support the any agenda-du-jour. 

A human life is all that matters, but since it really doesn't to many people- All white people dead.

You will hear the influencers warn about the threat of violence against Muslims now but we will likely see none.

Ten black folks dead and the media would be passing out gas cans and maps.

Meanwhile this guy will get his wellness treatment in jail on our dime with his faith based diet and prayer mat and letters from jail brides.

Oh, and in case you didn't know, as part of the Covid "Rescue" bill, the Boston Bomber gets a $1400 stimulus check, and if Mr. Alissa hasn't gotten his in the mail yet, they can forward it to him at his new residence.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

It happens anytime there is a large media scale shooting. Take away the guns because the guns are the problem.....no human responsibility, it's just the gun's fault so the guns must be problem. I told my extremely liberal cousin once that my guns were all good guns; they stay were I put them and have never shot anybody.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

It's the Totalitarian, knee-jerk reaction....with heavy emphasis on the JERK part.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Democrats have and will exploit any tragedy that suits their agenda.
They have no interest in saving lives, never have.
It's all about disarming the people, the citizens who might fight back.
They don't care how many guns the bad guys have, that's not a theory, that's a fact.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

A troubled person decides to kill people in Colorado or Florida or Georgia and MY guns in Minnesota are the problem.
Somebody needs to explain this to me.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Here's the latest attack.









US Appeals court rules Americans don't have right to open carry guns in public


On Wednesday, an en banc panel of the US Court of Appeals for the 9th Circuit ruled that the second amendment right to keep and bear arms does not




americanmilitarynews.com


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Its the 9th circuit. It won't end there. They have one if not the highest rate of cases overturned by any circuit court.


----------



## Bront (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Does "en banc" mean stupid or just illiterate? The second is pretty plainly written.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Snowfan said:


> A troubled person decides to kill people in Colorado or Florida or Georgia and MY guns in Minnesota are the problem.
> Somebody needs to explain this to me.


It's pretty obvious-- their goal is not to prevent mass shootings but to prevent us from fighting back against their tyrannical intentions....The mass shootings are just an excuse to satisfy the weak of wit.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Here's the latest attack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw that. The 9th is the tool of the totalitarian


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

doc- said:


> It's pretty obvious-- their goal is not to prevent mass shootings but to prevent us from fighting back against their tyrannical intentions....The mass shootings are just an excuse to satisfy the weak of wit.


When the government runs razor wire and fencing around our capitol, that is a sign that they fear you. The only ones who believe that it was due to one specific group on one specific date are the ones who are considered good patriotic citizens by their leaders and fools by others. 
The 2nd Amendment has about zero to do with our "need" to own a firearm, however, those that fear guns continue to use for that lie, and all of the new gun owners who are afraid that no one is there to protect them, feel they "need" to go out and buy one or twenty.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------

